# Another Cream Soap Update



## kelleyaynn (Apr 16, 2011)

I put my container of cream soap in the fridge thinking I'd let it relax for a day or so and rewhip it.  Well,  things got busy and I just took it out today, after almost two weeks.  What a difference!  The soap is all soft and creamy, very white.  I didn't rewhip it, just put some in a bowl, added a little EO blend and put it in a tottle. Can't wait to shave my legs tomorrow and see how it works! I'm leaving the rest to rot some more until I need it.  I'll be interested to see how it changes over time.    I think I'd like to try a face cream soap next.


----------

